# Rose Country



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Whats up Rose Country?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Qualifying results (2nd hand)

1st - #27 Izzy / Root
2nd - #18 Tbo / Baird
3rd - #29 Ice / Smith
4th - # 26 Boone / Burson
RJ - #10 Tango / Munhollon 
JAMS: 3, 5, 13, 22


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to David and Tango, go for you bud.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Good job David and Tango!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations David and Tango !!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

The last time I saw Lainee she was commenting on how well David and Tango were doing- I'm sure she's proud as can be of them both- and isn't she lucky to have found someone who shares her passion for the dogs and the sport!! Good job!!


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

W hat happened with the open? It sounds like not many survived the first test.


----------



## yellowlabfan (Jan 27, 2009)

Any news on the Derby yet ?


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Aaron Kelly with Kidd won the Am and, wait for it,....................................* Lauren and Slider won the OPEN*!! Couldn't happen to better people!!Huge Congrats to all who finished any stake!!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

pam ingham said:


> Lauren and Slider won the OPEN.
> 
> So ,in the last 3 weeks ,they have earned 4 first places.... unbelievable ! Congrats


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Shawn White said:


> pam ingham said:
> 
> 
> > Lauren and Slider won the OPEN.
> ...


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Lauren and Slider----definitely on a roll! Congratulations to a fantastic team.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks very much y'all! 

Big congrats to Aaron and Kidd on their Am win and a very nice trial!

...and Karl, Russ, and Ice on the Open 2nd!

....and Pam, Joe, and sweet Homer on the Open 3rd!

...and Mike Meek and Boo for their Derby 2nd!

and everyone else who placed and finished!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations, Lauren. You and Slider are on a ROLL!

Congrats also to Aaron Kelly and Shayne and Kidd! Great job!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow Congrats Slider and Lauren. I watched you two last weekend Slider is a most amazing dog and Lauren is a cool, precise handler. The respect and love Slider and Lauren have for each other is so very obvious.

Congrats to all.



SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Thanks very much y'all!
> 
> Big congrats to Aaron and Kidd on their Am win and a very nice trial!
> 
> ...


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats to all. Thanks Aaron


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats to Ben Echevarria on another double winning weekend in the Derby with Maggie! I believe that ends her Derby career with 77 points!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

Congrats to all!!! Esp. Lauren, Aaron et. al and Big shout out to Mike Westfall and his dog Jet for getting 3rd in the derby!! Way to go!!

Aaron*


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Way to go Mike on Boo's derby placement!! Exciting young pup you have there.
And congrats to Lauren again!!! Keep it up guys!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Brandon Bromley said:


> Congrats to Ben Echevarria on another double winning weekend in the Derby with Maggie! I believe that ends her Derby career with 77 points!


Is that six wins in a row?


----------

